# Amplificador con transistores pnp y npn



## NESTOR (Ago 3, 2007)

hola, he visto algunos amplificador que tienen transistores npn y pnp,
quisiera saber que tipo de amplificador son estos y que diferencia tienen con los que usan un solo tipo de transistor, muchas gracias


----------



## ciri (Ago 4, 2007)

Te dejo el diagrama de dos circuitos muy simples de transistores NPN y PNP.


----------



## ciri (Ago 4, 2007)

El otro...


----------



## NESTOR (Ago 4, 2007)

gracias por la información, pero lo que yo quiero saber es sobre los amplificador de audio que utilizan transistores de potencia npn y pnp en el mismo circuito.


----------



## Dano (Ago 5, 2007)

Todos los amplificador transistorizados que se usan actualmente necesitan los dos tipos de transistores ya que sino estaría amplificando media onda.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 5, 2007)

Si me permiten voy a meter una pequeña discrepancia.
A los amplificador que trabajan con pnp y npn se les dice de simetria complementaria.
Pero tambien existen los de simetria cuasicomplementaria. Que solo usan pnp
Un ejemplo de c/u
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=3495
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=1170

Ningun circuito de audio actual es nuevo, en realidad son actualizaciones de circuitos con muchas decadas de diseñados, incluso algunos provienen de diseños con valvulas, y estas vienen con una sola polaridad, cuando aparecieron los transistores de poder no existian npn de potencia y/o eran muy caros, malos de bajos voltajes, Etc
Por eso aparecieron infinidad de circuitos (Algunos de mucha calidad) que usaban 1 solo tipos de transistores de poder en la salida.

Saludos.

Lo de las valvulas me lo contaron, no soy tan viejo ! ! ! !


----------



## NESTOR (Ago 5, 2007)

muchas gracias fogonazo,  
cual de los dos tipos es mas recomendable para armar y por que?
o que diferencia hay entre calidad  y la potencia que ofrece cada uno


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 6, 2007)

Sobre gustos y colores NO han escrito los autores !
Ese es un dilema casi tan viejo como lo del huevo o la gallina, hay grandes marcas de audio Hi End que usan un esquema y otras igualmente prestigiosas que usan el otro.
Mi corazoncito se inclina por un solo tipo de transistores de salida (O sea iguales), pero ese es mi gusto.
Respecto a la potencia es lo mismo con uno que con otro.
Lo que si es fundamental es:
1) Buen diseño del circuito.
2) Calidad de materiales con que se construye.
3) Buen diseño de PCB y calidad del material de la PCB.
4) Buen diseño de cableado
5) Armado prolijo

esto es comun a todo tipo de amplificador 
Saludos


----------

